# Struts 2 , DIV Container mit verschiedner Farbe



## delphiking1980 (29. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

ich arbeite gerade mit Struts2 und hole mir einen Status aus einer MySQL DB, jetzt soll je nach status das Feld rot/grün/gelb u.s.w. sein.

Meine erste idee war dieses mit einer <s:if/> bedingung zu Erledigen 

```
<s:if test="bugtracker[#zeile.index].status==1">
 <div class="divRot">
</s:if>
<s:else>
  <div class="divGruen">
</s:else>
Irgendein Inhalt
</div>
```

Das sollte auch funktionieren nur sieht das etwas buggy aus da ich das Dynamisch haben möchte und auch mal ein Status dazukommen kann. 

Also Farben in die DB schreiben, zu dem Status und die ID der Farbe geben. 

Aber wie gebe ich jetzt dem DIV die Farbe aus der DB ???

Mfg

S.D.


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (29. Dez 2010)

```
<%@taglib uri="http://struts.apache.org/tags-logic" prefix="logic"%>

<li <logic:notEmpty name="downloadCountList">class="lvl01-active"</logic:notEmpty>>
```

vllt kannst du damit etwas anfangen. vllt kannst du da mit einem


```
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/core" prefix="c"%>

<c:choose>
	<c:when test ...
```

arbeiten. aber probiert habe ich es nicht


----------



## delphiking1980 (30. Dez 2010)

Danke,

habe das mit einem Property tag gelößt:


```
<div id="test" style="<s:property value="wert"/>"/>
```

klappt wunderbar.


----------

